# [SOLVED] Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller



## rene1985 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi 

I had to reformat my Dell Dimension 4550 (windows xp) and i installed all the drivers from the drivers and utilities CD but i can't connect to the internet. In device manager, there's a question mark next to Ethernet Controller. I searched on the net and found that a lot of people had this problem with their dells. If anyone would have any suggestions i would really appreciate it!

Thanks so much for your help!

René.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

Hi Rene,
See if this driver resolves your issue:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=66981

If not, please go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## rene1985 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

Hey Bill thanks a lot for your help. Its just that the link doesn't work. Maybe if i knew what driver it is i could download it off the site. Thanks again!

René


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

Hi Rene,
I just tried the link and had no issues.

I would like for you to do this.
Please go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

This info will tell me the driver I need to find for this device.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

The link just worked for me . . try it again?


----------



## rene1985 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

It says: 

This device is not configured correctly. (code1)
To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver


----------



## rene1985 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

Thats what it says under device status, i can't find a Details Tab. And I tried the link again, it just won't open. I tried pasting in another window and it says: The page cannot be found.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

Are you RIGHT Clicking on the error in the Device Manager|Properties|Details Tab?

I have attached an example.


----------



## rene1985 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

Well i was able to download the driver and I installed it . Nothing changed. As for the info, I went into device manager, right clicked on ethernet controller, went into properties, and that was the info under Device Status...is that what you ment Bill?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

Hi Rene,
Once you are into the Properties window at the top you should find a DETAILS tab.
Click on this tab.

This is an XP OS correct?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

See post 11


----------



## rene1985 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

ok srry i didnt see the attachment. I'm afraid I don't know how to get to that screen.


----------



## rene1985 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

Its a windows xp home edition - at least 6 years old though


----------



## rene1985 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

There is no details tab at the top. I right click on mycomputer, click properties, then hardware, then device manager, then right click on ethernet controller, then properties, there are three tabs up top: General / Driver / Ressources


----------



## rene1985 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

Well I'm off to bed. Thanks for all your help Bill. Hope i can resolve this somehow.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

Hi Rene,
Can you give me the Service Tag # from you unit?
I maybe able to find what ethernet drivers were installed when it was built.
If you wish you can PM me the Service Tag #

The only other option is to try this driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=61613

This is the only other driver posted for your LAN.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## rene1985 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

Good morning,

My service tag is FRVD821

As for the driver, I had already installed it. It opens as a Readme.htm file in explorer. Its says: 

To reinstall the NIC driver for Windows XP, perform the following steps: 

1. Click Start, Right-click the My Computer icon, click Properties. 

2. Click the Hardware tab, click the Device Manager button.

3. Click the + next to Network Adapters. Right click on the appropriate network adapter, click Properties. 

4. Click on the Driver tab, click the Update Driver button. 

5. Select Install from a list of specified location (Advanced), click Next. 

6. *Click Don’t Search, I will choose the driver to install, click Next*

7. *Click the Have Disk button. *

8. Verify that A: is entered in the Copy manufacturer’s files from box or use the Browse button to point to the directory the driver was extracted to. (i.e. c:\dell\drivers\….) 

9. Click OK to install the driver. 

10. Verify that Intel® PRO/100 M Network Connection or Intel® PRO/100 VE Network Connection is highlighted.

11. Click Next, click Finish.



The problem is when I get to number 7, there is no Have Disk Tab, there is only a list of all the Common hardware types, and a Back , a Next, and a Cancel tab. 

So then I click Next. then I brings me to a screen where I can chose from a list of manufacturers and Models. It also says: this driver is signed.
Therers the Have Disk tab, so I click it.

A: is there so I click OK.

It says:The specific location does not contain information about your hardware.

Is this information assuming that my drivers are on a disk in A:??

I switch A: for D: and try it , then for E: and try it, knowing that my drivers utilities cd is still in there, but I get the same response.

Maybe if I uninstall all my drivers and start over. If this is a good idea, could someone let me know how to do that???

Thanks again!

René.


----------



## rene1985 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

Good morning,

My service tag is FRVD821

As for the driver, I had already installed it. It opens as a Readme.htm file in explorer. Its says: 

To reinstall the NIC driver for Windows XP, perform the following steps: 

1. Click Start, Right-click the My Computer icon, click Properties. 

2. Click the Hardware tab, click the Device Manager button.

3. Click the + next to Network Adapters. Right click on the appropriate network adapter, click Properties. 

4. Click on the Driver tab, click the Update Driver button. 

5. Select Install from a list of specified location (Advanced), click Next. 

6. *Click Don’t Search, I will choose the driver to install, click Next*

7. *Click the Have Disk button. *

8. Verify that A: is entered in the Copy manufacturer’s files from box or use the Browse button to point to the directory the driver was extracted to. (i.e. c:\dell\drivers\….) 

9. Click OK to install the driver. 

10. Verify that Intel® PRO/100 M Network Connection or Intel® PRO/100 VE Network Connection is highlighted.

11. Click Next, click Finish.



The problem is when I get to number 7, there is no Have Disk Tab, there is only a list of all the Common hardware types, and a Back , a Next, and a Cancel tab. 

So then I click Next. then I brings me to a screen where I can chose from a list of manufacturers and Models. It also says: this driver is signed.
Therers the Have Disk tab, so I click it.

A: is there so I click OK.

It says:The specific location does not contain information about your hardware.

Is this information assuming that my drivers are on a disk in A:??

I switch A: for D: and try it , then for E: and try it, knowing that my drivers utilities cd is still in there, but I get the same response.

Maybe if I uninstall all my drivers and start over. If this is a good idea, could someone let me know how to do that???

Thanks again!

René.


----------



## rene1985 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

Well it’s fixed!!
I found an old post, someone had the same exact problem. I followed the suggestions. 


08-14-2007, 09:56 AM #19 (permalink) 

kalkalasch 
Registered User

Join Date: Aug 2007
Location: Rockville, MD
Posts: 34 
OS: xp 



Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter 
________________________________________
Hello hello. 

Under network card it says, "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH/ICH4-L) Pro/100 VE Network Connection"

This is a great tool.


________________________________________
That doesn't do anything. The file I downloaded is in C:\dell\drivers\R56237\Drivers\WinXP\v5.30. The option you presented sends me to a huge drivers folder which, as Windows says, contains no driver software. 

You know what I think the problem is? I think I downloaded the wrong driver software. Could anyone double check on what exactly I should have downloaded? 


08-14-2007, 09:44 AM #18 (permalink) 

Deleted090308 
Not...

Join Date: Jan 2007
Posts: 22,279 
OS: Xp 


Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter 
________________________________________
Download, install and run PC Wizard (link in my signature). See what it says about "Network card" under "System summary". 


08-14-2007, 09:56 AM #19 (permalink) 

kalkalasch 
Registered User

Join Date: Aug 2007
Location: Rockville, MD
Posts: 34 
OS: xp 



Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter 
________________________________________
Hello hello. 

Under network card it says, "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH/ICH4-L) Pro/100 VE Network Connection"

This is a great tool. 


08-14-2007, 10:02 AM #20 (permalink) 

Deleted090308 
Not...

Join Date: Jan 2007
Posts: 22,279 
OS: Xp 


Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter 
________________________________________
Go back here. Download and install the Chipset - Intel driver.
Restart the computer.
Then go here - download and install the Ethernet driver.
Restart again.



Ok, so the first one brought me to Dell sight, I already installed that driver but I followed his instructions anyway. 

Then I clicked on his next link. It brought me to 

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng clicked on 

Here I downloaded:

English: PRO2KXP_v14_0.exeDownload 
Ver:14.0	Date:4/1/2009	Size:12573 (KB)	Time @56Kbps:29.10 min
OS:Windows Server* 2003, Windows Server* 2003 Standard Edition, Windows* 2000, Windows* 2000 Advanced Server, Windows* 2000 Server, Windows* XP Home Edition, Windows* XP Media Center Edition, Windows* XP Professional, Windows* XP Starter Edition, Windows* XP Tablet PC Edition

I had to uninstall Intel pro set in ADD/Remove programs then I was able to install the driver.

And it worked!!!!!!

08-14-2007, 10:18 AM #22 (permalink) 

kalkalasch 
Registered User

Join Date: Aug 2007
Location: Rockville, MD
Posts: 34 
OS: xp 



Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter 
________________________________________
It's working! Hooray!

Before I get carried away though, could you summarize the issue for me? The proper software wasn't installed, but how did you figure out what I needed exactly?

My most sincere gratitude, mate. 


08-14-2007, 10:23 AM #23 (permalink) 

Deleted090308 
Not...

Join Date: Jan 2007
Posts: 22,279 
OS: Xp 


Re: Need to download driver for Dell Dimension 4550 Ethernet adapter 
________________________________________
PC Wizard helped us. Dell was all wrong - shame on them. 
I'm glad you got it fixed.

Turns out Dell doesn’t provide the right driver!

Thanks for your help Bill! And thanks to everyone on this sight!

René


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4550 XP installed all drivers- but no ethernet controller*

Hi Rene:wave:,
Thanks for the inforay:!

Yes, PC wizard identified the network card for kalkalasch. This is what I was trying to do for you with the details tab. For some reason :4-dontkno(Probably your XP install disk) we were unable to identify your card.

I am glad that the Intel Driver worked for you:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng

Thanks you for posting your find.

Make sure you have updated your XP install through Microsoft Updates.
Also, make sure you have a good Anti Virus and Malware program installed.

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------

